# .243 WSSM Varmint Load Suggestions



## AceHighFlush (Feb 14, 2011)

Looking for some favorites or suggestions. I'll list the rifle I'm loading for and my goal. Versatility is the objective of this particular setup. It's a .243 WSSM D-Tech upper w/ a 22" barrel (1:10 Twist) and a Leupold VX-3 4.5-14x50mm with the Boone&Crockett Reticle.

I'm proficient out to 450 yards with my big game loads using the B&C reticle, and I wouldn't shoot a deer beyond that range with that caliber anyway.

That said, I'm planning on getting custom turrets from Leupold (they'll make 'em for $150) for a varmint load...that way I can shoot my big game loads using the reticle for corrections and use the turrets when shooting a varmint load for longer range. I used 75grn V-Max's last year in front of 44gr of Reloader-19 for some p-dogs & was pretty good out to 400 yards, but wasn't having much luck past that.

So, I'm wanting to end up arriving at good long range varmint/target load to have the turrets tailored to, and hoping I can get some tips! I like the V-Max...probably somewhere between 58-75grn...maybe IMR 4350? Any ideas are welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

try some 87g vmax with varget. they have a bit better bc than the 75g.

xdeano


----------



## AceHighFlush (Feb 14, 2011)

I'll give that a try...looks like a good idea based on the ballistic projections using velocities that I think are estimated closely. Thanks!


----------

